# New LOTR plastic Ents



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Just found this posted by Arabog over at gwhobby.net:










I am very tempted to get one or two as stand in treemen for Wood Elves. Do we know how much they cost yet?


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Yep, they're lovely kits. I'd estimate around 15 - 20 GBP?


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

I'd hazard a guess at £18-20.

Hmmm... I'm not sold on them. The picture on the site you linked to is far better, but they just look like a Solid wood bough that can walk, rather than an Ent. Treebeard was a grand model, I'd prefer the metal and quality of those rather than these right now, but I'll see when they come out.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

even though the metal treebeard is a nicer model, all that matters is that this one costs less, and looks.....OK I guess, GW's done worse, and could of done worse


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

No, the prices shouldn't be set till April since this appeared on the Feb. WD and the news section always show stuff 2 months before, but I'm guessing the price is about $30 USD.


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

I agree with Vaz, I'm not a fan of this model. It looks more like a twig than a tree.


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

I'm going to have to say I really don't like them,they don't look like they belong on the tabletop at all. I was going to get some of the old Ents to mix up with Tree Kin for variation and was quite excited when I saw 'Plastic Ents'

They're horrible...


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

Wolf_Lord_Skoll said:


> I agree with Vaz, I'm not a fan of this model. It looks more like a twig than a tree.


yeah, to be honest, I think any hobbyist can gather some branches from their backyard and have some minimal talent with green stuff and make their own ent. you know what, I think I'll do that right now! I'll make a WIP thread on this.


----------



## Riandro (Feb 28, 2008)

im sorry, but it looks like pinocheo on steriods, then cut back down to size....


----------



## elkhantar (Nov 14, 2008)

I don't like it either, which is a pity. After the good job they had done on the wood elves...


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

i really, really like it. thanks for showing us that.


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Rather than make a new thread it seemed better to ressurrect this one. The new LOTR plastic Ent is going on sale on the 4th April 2009, but the best part is it is £17.60 RRP so not a bad price considering the size of the kit.

Here's a link to the GW page, at some of the discount store prices this is a pretty good deal, particularly for Wood Elf players since the RRP on the treeman is £29.35!


----------



## Izual (Dec 30, 2007)

My question... how much more LOTR do we need 

Its all good. I just dont see as much people playing it.. in my area.


----------



## JokerGod (Jan 21, 2009)

imperialtrader said:


> My question... how much more LOTR do we need
> 
> Its all good. I just dont see as much people playing it.. in my area.


I don't know of any one that plays it with in a 100Mile radius of me. In fact the local Hobby town is STILL trying to sell its first order of LotR models it got when it was new... I believe there close to 40% of right now, and sitting in a box not worth the shelf space.


----------



## Izual (Dec 30, 2007)

Yeah - I'm still confused - why is GW spending money to develope and waste money on something that nobody really plays that much>??


----------



## JokerGod (Jan 21, 2009)

Because they have to. the signed a contract so now they have to produce the game. 

Other wise it would have ended up like all there other small games, around for a month, and then ignored.


----------



## Master Kashnizel (Jan 5, 2008)

It's kinda cool, but it's not an ent. It doesn't resemble an ent at all except for the fact that it's made of wood.


----------



## Death 0F Angels (Feb 27, 2008)

At first i thought horrible, but i like to stare for 5-10 to figure out why. The model is actually good if you ignore the head and the pose. Hopefully it comes with a different head. There is quite a bit of room to make this model into something that looks excelent.


----------

